# Looking for help to find which Columbia model this is



## Car&bikeguy555 (Mar 31, 2019)

Hey all, first post here. I purchased a Columbia middleweight a few weeks back and I dont know the name of it. Shows Columbia on the chainguard and Columbia on the tank.
There isn't a decal on the seat stay, the most obvious point of my confusion. I've seen the same bike online listed as a Thunderbolt, a Torpedo and just a "Special". I searched the frame number and it is a 1963. Does anyone know the model name of this Columbia?


----------



## Demzie (Apr 16, 2019)

Thats a toughie. At that time they had a few different years. I have a Torpedo JUST like yours, albeit with creme grips as apposed to black and I have the rack and fender rocket but otherwise.. I mean.. Dead Ringer. For each year, they had a different decal setup so it's hard to say if they called it anything more than a Columbia Middleweight Deluxe. 

My previous Torpedo was equipped stock with a Two speed kickback, Fire Arrow crossbrace bars,. Delta Stem light.. no tank. It was a '64. Both the one I have now and the one I had then had the same exact decals, The tank says Columbia on my current, as my '64 previous was tankless and classically badged.

I never noticed neither model I had ever said Torpedo anywhere except the downtube on my prior one.. so I'm going to say both of mine AND yours are all Torpedo models by style of torpedo shaped decals and both yours and my current one missing the downtube decal to specify.


----------



## Demzie (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Demzie (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Demzie (Apr 16, 2019)

*Deleted message due to editing the first*


----------



## Car&bikeguy555 (Apr 17, 2019)

Demzie said:


> Thats a toughie. At that time they had a few different years. I have a Torpedo JUST like yours, albeit with creme grips as apposed to black and I have the rack and fender rocket but otherwise.. I mean.. Dead Ringer. For each year, they had a different decal setup so it's hard to say if they called it anything more than a Columbia Middleweight Deluxe.
> 
> My previous Torpedo was equipped stock with a Two speed kickback, Fire Arrow crossbrace bars,. Delta Stem light.. no tank. It was a '64. Both the one I have now and the one I had then had the same exact decals, The tank says Columbia on my current, as my '64 previous was tankless and classically badged.
> 
> I never noticed neither model I had ever said Torpedo anywhere except the downtube on my prior one.. so I'm going to say both of mine AND yours are all Torpedo models by style of torpedo shaped decals and both yours and my current one missing the downtube decal to specify.



Ah thanks for the info and nice bikes! Yeah I'd have to say it's a torpedo for sure then. My next step is to find a rear rack and rocket for the fender.


----------



## Demzie (Apr 17, 2019)

The rockets DO come up time and again but question originality on any of them that still have the chrome plate left on it. Most are sunbaked and peeled off, like mine. It's in GREAT Sha but that stuff peeled easy. 
The rack differed. I had the deluxe wire rack style on the first beauty I owned and this older model has a washboard with skirted trim on the sides. Let's see if I can nab you a few pics of the rack I have now. 
The other rack is a real chore to find pics of. 

Erin


----------



## shawnatvintagespokes (May 28, 2019)

I believe it is a Columbia Special.  I have one just like it in black (just finished restoring it a few months ago).  If you need the fender ornament or any of the decals or headlight bezel or lens, let me know.  I sell them on eBay but will give a discount through the CABE.

Shawn


----------



## Rivnut (May 29, 2019)

Shawn
I have a 1959 Columbia ladiesThunderbolt.  Do you have the tank decals or stencils for it? I took this picture from Google images.
Thanks, Ed


----------

